# Print and share precious memories in an instant with the Canon Zoemini, Canon’s smallest and lightest photo printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

> *United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, Thursday 2nd August 2018* – Canon Europe has today unveiled the Canon Zoemini, a lightweight, pocket size and portable photo printer, featuring ZINK™ (zero ink) technology. The Canon Zoemini connects seamlessly to the Canon Mini Print app via Bluetooth® for instant printing of photos and social media snaps in a matter of seconds. The Canon Zoemini prints out personalised 2×3 inch (5 x 7.6cm) photos, straight from a mobile phone, tablet or social media apps.
> 
> The Canon Zoemini is the perfect accessory for people who enjoy printing and sharing special moments with family and friends, wherever the mood takes them. The Canon Zoemini will inspire people to unleash their creativity, thanks to an abundance of on-trend filters, frames and AR effects through the Canon Mini Print app, free to download from the App Store and Google Play from 5th September 2018.
> Whether it’s a special...



Continue reading...


----------



## magarity (Aug 3, 2018)

Is this using the same underlying technology as the Fuji instant cameras? The size of the print is about identical.


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2018)

AFAIK all devices licensing the "ZINK" technology are quite alike, but I think Fuji uses the same tech. IIRC Fuji came first, but I could be wrong.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 5, 2018)

typical me2 product. Probably made by the same chinese supplier doing the Fuji-branded units. 

Had "innovative" Canon decided to implement direct link to their EOS M50 camera - in lieu of offering an utterly unneeded version in "rose gold/white" - I might have considered purchase. But oh no! This would be "real life useful" and "innovative" Canon does not want this to happen! Therefore, camera has bluetooth built in, printer has bluetooth built-in, but "innovative" Canon still implements a mandatory "smartphone DETOUR" to print out images. 

Thanks, but no thanks, "innovative" Canon.


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 6, 2018)

Would love to be able to print directly from the camera. Having to transfer from camera to phone and phone to printer is a deal breaker. The whole point of these is to be able to print in the moment.


----------



## justawriter (Aug 6, 2018)

Is this just the Euro version of the Ivy printer Canon released in the US earlier this year?


----------



## fullstop (Aug 7, 2018)

justawriter said:


> Is this just the Euro version of the Ivy printer Canon released in the US earlier this year?



yes, looks like it. Specs are identical. Including version in stupid rose gold. well spotted.
https://petapixel.com/2018/04/19/canon-unveils-ivy-a-mini-photo-printer-thats-completely-wireless/


----------

